# MMORPG based novels - what do you think of them?



## Burst (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, 


I haven't been here for awhile... It's nice to be back... okay, so what do you guys think of novels based on MMORPGs (Massively Multi-player Online Role-playing Game for those who don't know)? I think they're quite interesting... atm I am reading a light novel called Sword Art Online and it just got me thinking what do people think of them? I'm thinking of writing one cuz I'm a big fan of MMORPGs...


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 1, 2012)

I tried one Warcraft novel years ago, and it was terrible. There was a decent Warhammer one based on that MMO, but it wasn't anything special. Whether or not I'd read another depends on the MMO. If I don't like the underlying game (e.g. WoW), I probably wouldn't like the novel.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm confused; do you mean tie-ins to existing MMORPGs, like World of Warcraft or Star Wars: the Old Republic, or a novel set in a MMORPG of your own creation?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 1, 2012)

I know a writer (sort of, we edit for the same ezine and have communicated off and on online) who has authored two novels for Wizards of the Coast and is working on a third. The last two are based on an online game, and she really enjoys what she's doing/writing.

You may run into problems if you write a novel directly based on one of the online games and went to publish it, or find a publisher. Some of the game companies hire writers, work for hire, to write novels in their game worlds. I used to follow a blog years a go of an author, member of the SFWA, who primarily wrote works for hire. What I remember in general is that it's a bit different trying to break in and contract/payment wise.


----------



## Burst (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean both really.


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm moving this to the Novels & Stories forum.


----------



## Queshire (Aug 1, 2012)

I like 'em! There's plenty of potential in book based off rpgs, regardless of if they're MMOs or not. Currently I'm considering writing a story based off a video game affecting real life.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm divided.
On the one hand I like the idea of stories set in a world that I know and that I'm familiar with and also have access to (through playing the game). On the other hand, I can't help but feel that these stories are just another way of milking more money out of the game's community.
I wouldn't really have any issues with fan-fiction set in a game world, it's more when the company behind the game hires someone to write a novel for them that I turn up my nose at it. Then again, it could be it's just me being snobbish - it's not like I really have all the much experience with reading said novells.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that, in general, tie-in novels to existing non-novel-based entertainment media rarely excel. Usually at best they're a decent little chunk of entertainment, but tie-in novels are rarely going to attract top-tier writing talent, nor are the IP holders usually going to allow anything spectacularly interesting.


----------



## Burst (Aug 1, 2012)

Queshire said:


> I like 'em! There's plenty of potential in book based off rpgs, regardless of if they're MMOs or not. Currently I'm considering writing a story based off a video game affecting real life.



Oh that's cool. Good luck.


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 2, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I think that, in general, tie-in novels to existing non-novel-based entertainment media rarely excel. Usually at best they're a decent little chunk of entertainment, but tie-in novels are rarely going to attract top-tier writing talent, nor are the IP holders usually going to allow anything spectacularly interesting.




it's even worse the other way around... games based on popular works of fiction. anyone remember this little gem?


----------



## Ankari (Aug 2, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I think that, in general, tie-in novels to existing non-novel-based entertainment media rarely excel. Usually at best they're a decent little chunk of entertainment, but tie-in novels are rarely going to attract top-tier writing talent, nor are the IP holders usually going to allow anything spectacularly interesting.



That's why an author starts with the goal of transplanting his universe to various incarnations.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I liked the first 2 Dragon Age Novels. I havent read any WoW ones and I suspect won't be doing so. Warhammer maybe, so far I havent but my partner has. I know some of the adventures were pretty good. They were from the RPG though not the online game.

I don't think I would read Skyrim, but if the novel looked decent enough I might.  I have no problem with fan fic- I write it as short stories but I suppose it depends what you want. Most of the few I have seen are fun but I know people who have read such books and been horrified that lore has been changed.


----------



## ALB2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

In the slight reverse of this I am contemplating turning my word into an RPG


----------



## Reaver (Aug 9, 2012)

robertbevan said:


> it's even worse the other way around... games based on popular works of fiction. anyone remember this little gem?



Umm...Ernie versus E.T.?


----------

